#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Thailand and Asia News >  >  > Business, Finance & Economics in Thailand >  >  Giant construction equipment producer chooses Thailand as manufacturing base

## Mid

*Giant construction equipment producer chooses Thailand as manufacturing base*
วันพฤหัสบดี ที่ 13 ม.ค. 2554 

 

*BANGKOK*, Jan 13   Industry Minister Chaiwuti Bannawat on  Wednesday revealed that US-based Caterpillar, the worlds largest  manufacturer of heavy construction and mining equipment, had chosen  Thailand as its base for production of bulldozer engines to supply  clients worldwide.

 He said the company announced its plans to establish its first  manufacturing plant in Thailand so that it could use the plant to  produce engines for mining bulldozers, which have business growth  potential.

 The companys decision to choose Thailand as its new production base in  Asia underlined foreign investor confidence that Thailand remains one of  the region's investment magnets. 

 It would help attract other leading companies in the same industry with  Caterpillar, into Thailand and the new production base will give local  parts manufactures an opportunity to receive orders from the US  manufacturer, he said.

 Under the plan, Caterpillar will establish its first plant on a  60,000-square metre area. Construction of the plant is set to begin  early this year with its operation expected to be intact late next year.

 The plant is Caterpillars third to be located overseas. The American  company's other two offshore plants are situated in Australia and  Brazil. 

 It is expected the project will help create at create 800 new jobs in Thailand. 

mcot.net

----------


## Cujo

It doesn't say where in Thailand.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Kick in the teeth for China then.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^^Rayong Province.

----------


## Mid

_According to Caterpillar, its first production base will be built on a 60,000 square-meter plot of land in Rayong Province.

_US-based construction company chooses Thailand as its production base : National News Bureau of Thailand

----------


## Cujo

> Kick in the teeth for China then.


China's getting too big for it's boots. 
Now that they're doing OK they're making it difficult for foreign companies to do business there. This is probably a bit of a shock to them in their arrogance. 
Though they do now have companies that would be competitors of Cat.

----------


## sabang

They are making big diesel engines, and Thailand already makes a a lot of diesel engines. Thailand has a useful niche with it's auto manufacturing sector, with Michelin, Ford and now Cat announcing new plants in the last year. Additional good news is that this is Cat's first manufacturing plant in Thailand.

----------


## Carnwadrick

Two years ago Caterpillar promised Obama that they would soon be hiring new workers, oops! they forgot to tell him they would not be in the USA

----------


## who

Davis Knowlton--Rayong Province.

     I'll bet your right.
.

----------


## Tom Sawyer

> It doesn't say where in Thailand.


Rayong. But that's a minor point.

The bigger point is that these guys wouldn't have invested here unless they had a pretty clear idea that Thailand was a safe U.S. ally for the medium term at least.

----------


## Happyman

Bloody hell ! 
 worked for them as international service manager for 16 years - they know I am in Thailand (cos they pay me a pension here)- and the buggers didn't tell me !!

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Butterfly

only 800 jobs ? hardly news worthy,

----------


## Rural Surin

> Originally Posted by Dug
> 
> 
> It doesn't say where in Thailand.
> 
> 
> Rayong. But that's a minor point.
> 
> The bigger point is that these guys wouldn't have invested here unless they had a pretty clear idea that Thailand was a safe U.S. ally for the medium term at least.


I smell a skunk..or a few.

----------


## Travelmate

> ^^Rayong Province.


They already have a large plant in Bangna.

----------


## BobR

It's closer to Israel, Caterpillar are the corporate scum who sell modified tractors to Israel for arbitrarily knocking down Palestinian homes on the West Bank.   Nice people to welcome to Thailand.

But seriously that may have played a role in this decision since the Chinese may have enough of a conscience or be unbiased enough not to want their products used for terrorism.

----------


## Cujo

> But seriously that may have played a role in this decision since the Chinese may have enough of a conscience or be unbiased enough not to want their products used for terrorism.


 The Chinese couldn't give a fuck.

----------


## kmart

> Originally Posted by BobR
> 
> 
>  But seriously that may have played a role in this decision since the Chinese may have enough of a conscience or be unbiased enough not to want their products used for terrorism.
> 
> 
>  The Chinese couldn't give a fuck.


Exactly. Construction machinery is just what it says on the box anyway.

----------


## Thormaturge

How long before the Thais design their own logo.

----------

